# Stock Lists - e.g. ASX 200?



## Jay-684 (23 January 2006)

Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction to finding different lists of stocks classified by size/industry etc.

Particularly I'm looking for a list of the ASX200 companies, but more lists would be useful. Any links would be great!

thanks
Jay


----------



## Jay-684 (23 January 2006)

*Re: Stock Lists - eg ASX200*

lol...

to answer my own question I've found a fair few lists here

http://www.asx.com.au/research/indices/description.htm


----------



## bullmarket (23 January 2006)

*Re: Stock Lists - eg ASX200*

Hi Jay

You can download tables of the companies that make up all the ASX indices by index/sector from the Standard and Poor's website 

Good luck and hope this helps

cheers 

bullmarket


----------



## Milk Man (23 January 2006)

*Re: Stock Lists - eg ASX200*

I posted the asx 200 lists for the last few years in "medium to long term system development" thread in amibroker format. These are current as at Nov 05 which probably wont take much editing- There should be 1 update since then. Should save amibroker users a bit of time.


----------



## brisvegas (23 January 2006)

*Re: Stock Lists - eg ASX200*

go to   http://www.metastocktools.com/

scroll down to these and click on links required


• Unique ASX data 
ASX codes - text list of active & delisted ASX codes, company names & their GICS Industry Groups. Updated nightly. 
Adv/Dec data - historical Adv/Dec, Traders' Index, 52-week true Highs/Lows & other ASX market data. Updated nightly. 
GICS table - Global Industry Classification Standard (GICS) table of Sectors, Industry Groups, Industries & Sub-Industries 
GICS data - download latest data files of ASX 20~500 group and 24 GICS Industry Group constituents. Updated nightly. 
ASX turnover - statistical data on average daily $ turnover for all currently active stocks in the ASX market 

.................. Pete


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 January 2006)

*Re: Stock Lists - eg ASX200*



Hi Jay,

..... lists of tradable stocks on ASX and NZX ..... :

ASX and NZX stox .....  

happy dayz

   yogi


----------

